# Cherry Shrimp Water



## Angelfishguy99 (4 May 2020)

Hi all,

I am just curious if my water would be suitable to keep cherry shrimp healthily with a GH of 8 and a KH of 15?

Are these parameters too high? Is anyone keeping them in similar water parameters? 

Jason


----------



## Majsa (4 May 2020)

GH is good, not sure about KH. I have about GH8, KH7. Are these tap or tank water values? If tap, the KH in tank could be lower if you have active soil.


----------



## Sammy Islam (4 May 2020)

Should be fine, the last time i tested my water it was like GH22 KH13, i have a massive colony of red cherry shrimp.


----------



## Steve Buce (4 May 2020)

You should be ok, id do a long drip acclimatisation, maybe only buy a few to start with to see how they get on and for your peace of mind as well


----------



## Angelfishguy99 (4 May 2020)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Those results are tank water,  the KH from the tap reads 20 but the testing is done using test strips so not very accurate to begin with. I will take your advice and try just a few with a long acclimatisation.


----------



## CARLOSII22 (17 Jul 2020)

@Steve Buce , I have had cherry shrimp breeding in my tank for the last 3 months or so, but I see less and less adults over time. I have a 21Gh and  kH12. Could the adults just be dying of age? They could only be about 6 months old and I have not physically seen any dead shrimp. 

Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrites 0ppm
Nitrates ~40ppm

Given that I am using London tap water, I can't get the nitrates much lower as I have about 30ppm coming out of the tap.


----------



## Steve Buce (18 Jul 2020)

Were the shrimps you bought already adults? Other shrimp or snails could be eating the dead ones, or they were the back of your tank out of sight and just decayed

Regarding tap water, short of cutting your water with R O, starting gradually and testing params as you go, till you are happy, but  imo even if params are off, the shrimp will prefer stabillity rather than a yoyoing which will cause even more stress

To lower nitrate, use lots of floating plants, elodea densa, brazilian pennywort etc to help soak up the nitrates

HTH


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Jul 2020)

Steve Buce said:


> Were the shrimps you bought already adults? Other shrimp or snails could be eating the dead ones, or they were the back of your tank out of sight and just decayed
> 
> Regarding tap water, short of cutting your water with R O, starting gradually and testing params as you go, till you are happy, but  imo even if params are off, the shrimp will prefer stabillity rather than a yoyoing which will cause even more stress
> 
> ...



Thread bump. Can Cherry Red Shrimp handle planted tanks with injected Co2 and E.I Fertilisation?

Thanks


----------



## Siege (27 Jul 2020)

REDSTEVEO said:


> Thread bump. Can Cherry Red Shrimp handle planted tanks with injected Co2 and E.I Fertilisation?
> 
> Thanks



Absolutely, Don’t mind co2 and EI, along with high non organic nitrates (what’s in the tap and plant food). No problem 😃

They’ll only have an issue, just like amano shrimp with ammonia from excess food, waste etc.

They love big water changes, Are rock hard and will live in the filter if sucked in. 

Just bung them in your tank, happy days!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Jul 2020)

Siege said:


> Absolutely, Don’t mind co2 and EI, along with high non organic nitrates (what’s in the tap and plant food). No problem 😃
> 
> They’ll only have an issue, just like amano shrimp with ammonia from excess food, waste etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much, great news. Although I just read somewhere that you shouldn't put them in a tank with freshly bought plants, because they supposedly contain chemicals which will kill the shrimp.

I never heard that before. I was going to put them in here, but I only out the plants in yesterday.


----------



## sparkyweasel (27 Jul 2020)

If you plants were grown in the EU they should be safe, and the supplier can tell you for sure. If imported from outside the EU they are treated with pesticides to meet the import regulations; in that case there are ways of cleaning or neutralising them, but as they are already in your tank you will just have to do water changes to dilute them.
I can't see the front of the labels in your pic; if you Google the grower's name you should be able to get the info.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Jul 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> If you plants were grown in the EU they should be safe, and the supplier can tell you for sure. If imported from outside the EU they are treated with pesticides to meet the import regulations; in that case there are ways of cleaning or neutralising them, but as they are already in your tank you will just have to do water changes to dilute them.
> I can't see the front of the labels in your pic; if you Google the grower's name you should be able to get the info.



Hi, and thanks for your response. Most if not all plants are from Tropica. Any that aren't all the labels are in English. I think they are safe.

Steve


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Jul 2020)

Tropica potted plants are safe, - grown in Denmark. But they also sell some non-potted bunch plants, which they don't grow in their own greenhouses and those are not guaranteed to be free of pesticides. So if yours were all potted you are safe.
Tropica


----------

